# Need options for foundation wall without cinder block...



## kusa24 (Nov 7, 2006)

First of all, I am new to this board so thank you to any that reply.

I recently built a deck that has a concrete slab under it.  I would like to enclose the area under the deck for storage.   The way the deck was built differs slightly from the way it was originally designed.  The design called for the support posts to be inset about 9" from corners and edges with the joists/decking cantilevered.  Well that wasn't able to work so now my posts are only inset about 2".

I was orginally going to use cinderblock, but 1.  I can't afford to hire someone to do it. and 2. I don't think it would work with how the posts are.

I have read a little about permanent wood foundations and similar ideas.  My main question is can it work for my deck?  Can I construct PWF walls in bewteen my posts?   I wil need to backfill along two of the 4 walls that will need constructed.  The other two will be exposed.   

Like I said the enclosed area will only be storage (much the same stuff as found in a shed).  I have attached a pic hopefully showing in better detail what I hope to accomplish.

Lastly, if I can do a PWF, is the space better or worse off if it were to be conditioned air?

Thanks!


----------



## CraigFL (Nov 7, 2006)

Back in the early 80's I had a house with a below grade pressure treated wood foundation. At the time it was more of a novelty. Knowing how things tend to leak below grade, I wouldn't opt to try this method again. If I were you, I would just use the concrete block. I've always found block to be very DIY friendly and easy to do. All you will need to do is to jack up the deck a bit to remove each of the 6x6 wood posts so that you can completely fill with block. You will be much happier with the results...


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

Why not put temporary supports under your deck, cut the posts off, then build your walls out of whatever you want? A wall that tall will need to be reinforced with rebar and ladder ties, and the blocks will need to be core filled. 

I never considered using permanent wood foundations in this situation. This situation is more of a retaining wall than a foundation. I believe wood will be a nightmare of moisture and rot problems. Bowing and warping of the wood will just make this worse. Where will the water that drips between the deck boards go? Will this be open across one end?

A lot of questions back to you.. 
I'm afraid that mold and rot, rust and general creepiness will make this space unusable if you proceed as planned. 
Sorry about the negativity, but this plan needs more consideration in my opinion.

Welcome to the forum,
I hope we can help you get this thing figured out


----------



## kusa24 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for your responses.   I appreciate the negativity, that will lead me to a better decision.  I didn't think about removing the posts after a concrete block wall was placed.  I only looked at how it is now and saw that they would have been in the way.

I have done a good bit of building (framework, finish, roofing, etc...) but have never done a concrete block wall.  I have done versalok but I know that is much much easier.   Is it something to attempt myself?

What are ladder ties?  What about pouring a solid concrete wall?

The deck has one of those underdeck systems to channel water away after it drips through the deck boards.

Thanks again!


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

Ladder ties run horizontally with the block runs. Rebar in the cores and filled solid makes an incredibly strong block wall. Solid concrete would be much stronger, but more expensive. If you can afford it, solid poured walls are the best bet for your application.


----------

